# Two male victorians in one tank



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Many years ago I had 1M:6F Pundamilia nyererei in a single species 55 gallon tank. The male chased the females so relentlessly that he killed 3 females in the first few weeks. Then a wise experienced vic-keeper suggested that I add another male which was contrary to all the advise I had received from other posters. I added 3 fish so that I had 2M:5F and it helped quite a bit.

















The above nyererei are in a single species 55 gallon tank with a 2M:7F ratio. The first pic shows the dominant male and the second pic the subdominant male. The subdominant male still displays good color although the stripes are less distinct, the pelvic fins aren't as dark, the bluish face is more grey and the fins are usually clamped and frayed. Three of the females are currently holding.

















Another example; The above ruby greens are in a single species 55 gallon tank with a 2M:9F ratio. The first pic shows the dominant male and the second pic the subdominant male. Two females in this tank are holding.

















And last a more dramatic example. The above blue rock kribensis were kept in a 75 gallon tank with a 2M:6F ratio. The male on male aggression was pretty extreme and the stressed color is pretty dramatically different. I no longer have these fish but they bred frequently for a few years as well.

It seems that the conventional internet advise is to never keep more than one male vic in a tank. I've found that to be true with very aggressive vics like Neochromis. But many times it actually improves the situation if you have either a second male or another species in the tank. Just keep in mind that you need a large enough tank for two males. The subdominant male tries to hold some territory although he is chased from his rock pile frequently.

I'm not trying to be preachy, but I've had the same question several times by PM in the last few weeks.

Kevin


----------



## GeneralBrackish (Oct 18, 2009)

I have to agree with you. Not all info you get online or from a book is always correct. I tend to go with the saying " It's all about the particular fishs disposition". Every fish has a diferent temperment.

Sometimes you have to get lucky....... :fish:


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Kevin I have another experience as I think it depends off the species, 2 males P.sp"red head" with 2 females inna 720 liters tank, the both were colored but the fights between them were every time. 2 males igneopinnis in the same tank and pratically no agressions between them. It can work sometimes but sometimes not depending also on idividuals.
xris


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

samaki said:


> Hi Kevin
> I have another experience as I think it depends upon the species....
> xris


I've only had trouble with 2 Neochromis rufocauldalis males in a 55 gallon tank. I'm curious. Is a 720 liter tank at least 4 ft (122 cm) long?

Kevin


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

In single species tanks, other males often do serve to distract the dominant male. Sometimes two males will work, sometimes the male will simply kill the subdominant male. If it works, great. I would usually attempt three males, to spread some of the male aggression out. I've found that to work out quite well.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

StructureGuy said:


> samaki said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Kevin
> ...


Hi 2 meters long by 60 cm high and 60 cm in witdh.
xris :thumb:


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Fogelhund said:


> In single species tanks, other males often do serve to distract the dominant male. Sometimes two males will work, sometimes the male will simply kill the subdominant male. If it works, great. I would usually attempt three males, to spread some of the male aggression out. I've found that to work out quite well.


So in a 36" 30gal species only tank, what would you think to be the ideal male to female ratio for Pund. Nyer. Python Island?


----------

